# Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks

## ian!

Sammelstelle für Threads aus dem deutschen Forum, die die Antwort zu dem englischsprachigem Forum 'Documentation, Tips & Tricks' ist.

Vorschläge für Threads und Tools, die es eurer Meinung wert sind hier genannt zu werden, bitte via PM an amne, ian!, Earthwings,   slick oder Think4UrS11 senden.

Update: 23.09.2005 --Earthwings

Nicht mehr sticky: 07.09.2012, da nicht mehr aktuell --Earthwings

Deutsche Dokumentationsseiten und häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ):

Offizielle Dokumentationsseite auf gentoo.org oder gentoo.de (Inhalte werden abgeglichen)

Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ) von gentoo.org oder gentoo.de (Inhalte werden abgeglichen)

Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ) in den Gentoo Foren (englisch, Fragen rund um die Foren und um Gentoo Themen)

Inoffizieller deutscher Gentoo Wiki

Dokumentationen im Forum:

Installation von Gentoo

Mini-Howto: Installation der neuen ATI-Treiber

Bootfähiger USB-Stick mit Minimalsystem

Gentoo auf Stratoserver

Initscript für Usermode Linux

IBM DB2 Installation für Gentoo

kleines "GAMP"-Howto (Gentoo, Apache, Mysql, PHP)

Mini-Gentoo mit uclibc

Multimedia

Bei Anruf Script - Nummer anzeigen lassen - Isdn

Gentoo als Video Recorder mit xvid HQ!

Wegweiser für ALSA und Kernel 2.6.x

nvidia + 2. X-Server + mplayer + TV-out

ATI ist toll || mein-ati-blog-mini-howto

UTF8-Unterstützung für XMMS

Desktop Umgebungen

Gentoo Bootsplash und Framebuffer

Coole Displays auf dem Desktop - gdesklets einrichten

das höchstgevoteste Wallpaper von themes.kde.org

X-Server mit Schatten und echter Transparenz

Window Manager in GDM eintragen

fbsplash+splashutils

größere (Bilder-) Vorschau im KDE

Xinerama einrichten

Netzwerk und Sicherheit

Scannen über Netz

Postfix + AMaViSd-new incl. DCC, Razor, Pyzor, Bayes

Squid im chroot

Partition verschlüsseln mit dmcrypt

Wlan mit OpenVPN schützen

Feintuning für SpamAssassin

Bonding von Ethernetkarten unter Gentoo

giFT-Server mit Ares, Fasttrack, Gnutella und OpenFT

Script zum Erstellen der initrd für verschlüsselte Root

RAID over NFS (Sehr experimentell!)

Korrekte Uhrzeit auf kreative Weise

Kernel und Hardware

UDEV & Cardreader (multiple luns)

USB Scanner und Kernel 2.6

Vodafone UMTS PCMCIA Adapter

Wechsel auf eine neue, größere Festplatte

Nokia 6630 als UMTS-Modem unter Gentoo

Fritz USB ISDN fcusb2

Cherry KeyMan-Source kompilieren/installieren

Sony Ericsson K750i und Linux

MSI PC54G mit rt2500 Treiber

AVM Fritz Card PCI, CAPI 2.0 und Hylafax

Portage und Programmierung

1000 Gründe warum emerge -U world schlecht ist

emerge sync -- tipps & tricks für...  Leute mit langsamen Internet-verbindungen, kleinen Festplatten und alle anderen, die keine "unnötigen" Daten auf ihrer Festplatte haben wollen. 

script zum auflösen von useflag Abhängigkeiten

die Power vom großen (Win-)Rechner nutzen, kein distcc

75% weniger Download beim update von Paketen

epo: einfaches demaskieren von Paketen

Portage in 20MB (create-portage-squash)

emerge kmail (KDE Meta ebuilds verwenden)

Programme deinstallieren, die andere Art (Abhängigkeiten wenn man ein Programm nur testen will)

Dinge, die man mit Portage besser nicht machen sollte

1000 Gründe warum emerge -U world schlecht ist

'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge foo' ist böse

Urban legend: FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge foo hilft

USE=-* in /etc/make.conf

Ändern von CHOST (Ausnahme: Stage1 Installation, englisch)

emerge /path/to/ebuild (englisch)

CFLAGS=-ffast-math in /etc/make.conf

package.provided blind anstelle von emerge --inject einsetzen

Sonstiges

richtig suchen (Nutzen von Suchplugins für Mozilla Firefox und Konqueror)

Bytegenaues Backup von gentoo

Openldap Mini-Howto

Aktion Gentoo-Mirrors für Strato

Daten verschlüsselt auf DVD speichern

Backup mit rdiff-backup

Firefox Bookmarks zentral verwalten

Beispiel rc.conf und xorg.conf für Lokalisierung

ccache nur für "Dicke Brocken"

defekte Festplatte wiederbeleben

ebay Auktionen in korganizer importieren

WinXP in Gentoo mit Qemu Howto

Foren-FAQ

Foren Usernamen ändern

Tipps zur Suche (im Forum)

Hilfreiche Links:

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml

https://bugs.gentoo.org/ (englisch)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33534 (englisch)

http://www.breakmygentoo.net/ (englisch)

http://packages.gentoo.org/ (englisch)

http://gentoo-portage.com/ (englisch)

http://gentoo-wiki.com (englisch)

----------

